# Making a PVC Slingshot!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So guys I made this slingshot a week or so ago and am building up to shooting pencils with it. And if you didn't know this is Toms ergo so thank you sir for your template! I hope you guys enjoy and if you really want to help me please subscribe to my youtube channel it would mean a lot!





 This is the PVC slingshot video.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClYeG9u0CafMoLjHlPI0lCA This is my channel.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's some pictures


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not bad. For it being as thin as it is, how does it feel in your hand? Looks like you could make an exact copy and then fuse them together for a thicker shooter. For me thicker shooter sits comfortably and make for easy steady aiming. I like it. Was that pvc already flat or was heat and molding involved?


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Also, if that's your home were your shooting. Your truly fortunate to have such beautiful and open land to shoot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great! Thanks for the video.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

it feels fine in the hand though it starts hurting after a while I could glue two pieces and I probably will in the future this was only my second try at this. It's a little weak but It shouldn't break I hope. And it was 2" pvc pipe watch the video for how I did it but yes heat was invovled. My backyard is pretty nice it makes a great range. Thanks Sharpshooterjd.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Your welcome I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is very cool. I will be making one of these VERY soon. Thank you for the tutorial! Nice shooting too!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks you for kind words! This was my first real tutorial so I'm so glad you liked it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Tanglefoot (Oct 4, 2015)

Bumping a 15-month old topic on my first post - my apologies in advance. However, I could find very few topics regarding polyvinyl chloride as a frame material. I really like what JD does by heating the PVC pipe and then flattening it to form a blank. Seems like you could make multi-layer blanks of your needed thickness with this method of flattening and gluing.

Anyone have much luck with this approach? Have I missed some threads with my searching?

Thanks.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tanglefoot said:


> Bumping a 15-month old topic on my first post - my apologies in advance. However, I could find very few topics regarding polyvinyl chloride as a frame material. I really like what JD does by heating the PVC pipe and then flattening it to form a blank. Seems like you could make multi-layer blanks of your needed thickness with this method of flattening and gluing.
> 
> Anyone have much luck with this approach? Have I missed some threads with my searching?
> 
> Thanks.


Have a look here
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41776-minotaur-or-how-do-i-work-with-pvc/


----------



## Tanglefoot (Oct 4, 2015)

Perfect - thanks you'll.....

Great forum - so many ideas!


----------



## dachshund (Aug 24, 2015)

sharpshooter JD

Thanks for showing your build, opens a lot of interesting ideas.

Couple of suggestions for those that may be considering a schedule 40 PVC build.


2" PVC will only yield roughly a 3.75" wide plate to work with, most outside fork widths are wider than that, consider using 3" PVC in lieu of 2" PVC. (Both of those measurements are including the folds, which will need to be cut off.)
3" PVC will yield approximately 5.5" width which will much more useable for most frames. Wall is thicker on 3" PVC as well, 2" approx. 3/16, 3" approx. 5/16.
I would think it would make more sense to glue your plates together before cutting frames instead of having to line up frames after cutting. Sanding is a great idea, but they also make a cleaner that will insure a good bond with PVC.
At 5/16" a single plate of 3" PVC would probably make a good core substitute, and much easier to work, for aluminum to laminate hardwood. (will be trying that in the not too distant future). Would need to epoxy wood to PVC and probably pin for safety.

Schedule 80 is another alternative, almost twice as thick wall as schedule 40 PVC, will take longer to heat and bend.

Plumbing PVC (white) and electrical PVC (gray) are the same with the exception of gray pigment add to electrical for identifying. Using alternating colors might be interesting.

sharpshooter JD, thanks again for tutorial, nicely done.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah I made the tutorial over a year ago with out a whole lot of experience on the subject. I am planning at some point, to do an updated tutorial on it. I agree with you on every point Dachshund, I will definetly be doing most of what you suggested next time I try it. Thanks so much for the tips and the support! And I'm glad you guys got some use out of the video!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Tanglefoot said:


> Bumping a 15-month old topic on my first post - my apologies in advance. However, I could find very few topics regarding polyvinyl chloride as a frame material. I really like what JD does by heating the PVC pipe and then flattening it to form a blank. Seems like you could make multi-layer blanks of your needed thickness with this method of flattening and gluing.
> 
> Anyone have much luck with this approach? Have I missed some threads with my searching?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Tanglefoot,

Welcome aboard the *"Crazy Train"!* You have stumbled upon a ludicrous amount of information, and the search engine here SUX, in my useless opinion. ( :neener: to the moderators) Seriously though, there are some great gals and guys here, and some that feel like family. So come on and ride with us.

Here is a link to a post that is about nothing but PVC pipe, and flat slingshots. There is a guy from Croatia that is a frickin Wizard with that stuff. He has come up with some radical designs. Very refreshing, and I hope you find it useful.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23152-plastic-pipe-slingshots-at-one-place/

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Tanglefoot (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link Silas - plenty of info there. I'll have to spend some time on that link later tonight!


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah I made the tutorial over a year ago with out a whole lot of experience on the subject. I am planning at some point, to do an updated tutorial on it. I agree with you on every point Dachshund, I will definetly be doing most of what you suggested next time I try it. Thanks so much for the tips and the support! And I'm glad you guys got some use out of the video!


hey JD, dig the yt channel. I was wondering if you were going to make a full tutorial on the "PVC Hunter"? I'm very interested in the concept of it, thanks man!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

sandynoobhead said:


> sharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! Yeah I made the tutorial over a year ago with out a whole lot of experience on the subject. I am planning at some point, to do an updated tutorial on it. I agree with you on every point Dachshund, I will definetly be doing most of what you suggested next time I try it. Thanks so much for the tips and the support! And I'm glad you guys got some use out of the video!
> ...


Thanks man! I wasn't planning on it since I have the PVC slingshot tutorial, and Clever Moniker already did a great post on the homemade flip clips. You want the link?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I saw your video a year or more ago...nice job in vid making. Neat idea you had about PVC slingshots too...the ultimate in slim design. Epoxy will adhere to PVC so laminations of different colors can be done to gain thickness and not so much bending with band stress. I use it as "poor man's Kydex" for forming knife sheaths.


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

I will subscribe friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Themexicanshooter said:


> I will subscribe friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------

